# Hello from Texas



## Sahara

Hi I'm new to the forum. I haven't gotten a Vizsla yet, but I've been studying the breed for about three years now. I recently lost my 15 year old lab and have a 21 year old cat so I'm checking out breeders all over the country for my new animal companion. I really want to let Priss enjoy the rest of her time on earth in peace since she's had to put up with two full grown labs and nine puppies (for a short period) in her life. However, I miss the love and devotion that you can only get from your dog. Anyways, I'm looking around and hoping to find a good breeder soon (hopefully within a few states) so that maybe I can get my new friend by fall. I've read two books on Vizslas and everything that I can on-line so I know what it takes to provide a good life for these dogs and I'm positive that I have what it takes. Anyway, I just wanted to say hi to everyone out there and that I'm looking forward to being a part of this forum.


----------



## DixiesMom

Hi Sahara,

I am in TX as well, have had my puppy for a whole week now. I did lots of research as well and I know 3 breeders that I would recommend. If you are interested in their info let me know.


----------



## Sahara

Dixie's mom, congrats on your new pup!  I would definitely like some information on some reputable breeders. I was hoping to get a puppy sometime this autumn, but I can wait if it means getting the puppy that's right for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DixiesMom

Sahara, 
I sent the info to your email the other day.... :-\can't remember what day. If you did not receive it let me know & I'll try again.


----------



## rice8702

hello and back at ya from here in Dallas Texas.


----------



## DixiesMom

FYI---There is a new club that has been started in the north TX area--Trinity Valley Vizsla Club is getting of of the ground. If you are interested in being a part of the club.........


http://www.trinityvvc.com/


----------



## rice8702

Ok, I have joined the club here in the Dallas Fort Worth area and we are having a blast. We all meet most weekends somewhere in the middle and have drinks and dinner. If there is anyone in the area that is interested in joining the Trinity Valley Vizsla Club just shoot me a message and I will get you the information. 

I will try to post some pictures soon.

We had a Vizsla fun day a few weeks ago where the older dogs got to participate in a snake bite clinic and all the dogs bobbed for hot dogs. What great people in the group and what fun we are all having.

We are also VERY close now to getting our AKC sanctioning. Once we do we will be holding our own field trials and hunt tests as well as confirmation shows.


----------



## sunny d

Hi! I'm new to the forum. We have had two V's. Our last one passed away in June '09.  Both of our dogs were the most beautiful boys we have ever seen and they brought such joy to our family! 

Both of our Vizslas were rescues. Our first boy we adopted when he was 2 years old from North Texas Vizsla Rescue. Our second boy we adopted when he was 1 year old from Show Me Vizsla Rescue. Both boys were the love of our lives and we miss them everyday! 

We are now looking for a reputable Vizsla breeder in the DFW area. We are looking for a puppy and we are so ready!!! Please let me know if you have any leads on a breeder in the area. 

Thanks!


----------



## DixiesMom

Welcome!! I suggest going to the Trinity Valley Vizsla club website and contacting the breeder referral person. Rene will be able to put you in touch with good breeders in the area.

I will be out of the country for the next week, but when I get back I hope to see that you have found some good info.


----------

